# Omni RTA Wicking



## R87 (15/3/19)

Howsit Everyone

I have tried every possible way to wick this tank and failed. I watched the video by Sir Vape and many others and have tried it according to the video but it still leaks and still get bad spit back. The coils are positioned where half the coil itself is like above the wall. Its not very close to the airflow neither is it to high.

Please help as I really like this rta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (15/3/19)

@Sachin1804

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (15/3/19)

R87 said:


> Howsit Everyone
> 
> I have tried every possible way to wick this tank and failed. I watched the video by Sir Vape and many others and have tried it according to the video but it still leaks and still get bad spit back. The coils are positioned where half the coil itself is like above the wall. Its not very close to the airflow neither is it to high.
> 
> Please help as I really like this rta.


is it leaking after a refill or just while using. do t close airflow when refilling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R87 (15/3/19)

I do close the airflow when filling but when i open it after i fill it, the juice floods the deck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (15/3/19)

@R87 when you refill, close the airflow, unscrew the top fill cap, fill her up, turn on the top cap but not all the way... when you feel it getting close to fastened turn the tank upside down and screw it down completely then open the airflow to release any pressure buildup. 

Had the same issue with my one last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (15/3/19)

What I did with the conqueror which is the same deck is to let the wicks pertrude slightly through the gaps where the juice slots are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## R87 (26/3/19)

I've tried gents and cannot get it right. Will put it up for sale or trade.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

